# A realist question for you.



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

Guys

In your honest opinion what will the GTR be worth when the warranty has expired after 3 years?

Robbie


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

£30 - 33K dependent on nav/non-nav and premium/black.

D

PS How's my repair going?


----------



## _shaun_ (Jan 16, 2007)

So that's whats been playing on your mind...


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

your cars will be worth what ever someone is willing to pay for them. 

So me for instance i will now be looking to pay around 30k for a R35. I was think i needed to pay £37K+ for one! 

Lads, stop talking the price down on your cars!


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

I think it depends on the actual car/spec/maintainance history etc. I wouldn't have thought it will cost as low as 30K after the warranty has expired. if it does, good for me as I'm looking for one soonish..


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

sumo69 said:


> £30 - 33K dependent on nav/non-nav and premium/black.
> 
> D


I'd have said the same.

MY11 on a PCP has a minimum future value of 32k built in and they err on the side of caution usually so you buy another and have some deposit built in.


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

43K in 2010 for 09 import fully standard stock car. ( I really wanted a stock car and tune it:clap probably now 40K but some lads offering less than that.


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

I would agree with the peeps who have said about £33k. Doesn't sound a lot does it for such an awesome car! I'd hope more like about £37k for a well looked after, low mileage MY10 though but only time will tell.


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

At those values it is crazy how much power and how relatively a new car you would get for your money...would have to knock 996TT's down into the very low £20k's as a result


----------



## OldBob (Oct 18, 2010)

Do people think a modded car will hold less value? Depends on the mod I guess.


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

OldBob said:


> Do people think a modded car will hold less value? Depends on the mod I guess.


If it's a 700+ like e.g. P700 or P800 or R1K it will rise in value of course.


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

imports are 3 years old, no warranty and going for 37+ for reasonable spec

with the new models costing more I think the price will hold up like the R34s did

There Will be more 35s around but the GTR is better know now so more people will want them

private tuners can maintain them at more reasonable costs as well so the high servicing cost argument has less weight as well


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

Mine is imported around Dec 2008 so will be mine a 08,58 or a 09?


----------



## Chris956 (Apr 11, 2010)

*MAGIC* said:


> Guys
> 
> In your honest opinion what will the GTR be worth when the warranty has expired after 3 years?
> 
> Robbie


Cant see a massive price drop as the likes of Litchfield will be offering a low cost warranty option when the Nissan one runs out. I dont think I`m lettting the cat out the bag but they are working on it at present given they now know how strong all the components are and confident in its ability and integrity.


----------



## blitzer_bhoy (May 26, 2007)

I dont think the prices will hold up as well for the earlier models like the R34 I cant see that happening as there going to be many more R35's around the world than 34's...well it feels like that anyway! 

probs £30k...

I am more willing to pay £35k for a Stage 2 R34 GTR...but thats just down to personal choice

I think £30k is going to be realistically what they sell for without warranty..


----------



## mickv (May 27, 2009)

No use comparing amount of R34s around compared with R35, as that only considers the supply side of the equation. Demand is at least equally important and I reckon the pool of potential buyers of R35s over the next few years will be massively larger than the pool of potential buyers for R34s. 

Obviously just guessing in saying this - can't prove it, but my gut feel is that R35s will start to level off around £35-£37k at 3 yrs in.


----------

